# Auratus boldness



## TheDartDude (Nov 26, 2016)

My understanding is that auratus are considered to be shy and that boldness varies with morph. I was wondering which morphs are most/least bold as I would like to see them if I get them. Thanks!


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I only have "EL Cope" but they are pretty bold. I see them every day. The colors are really nice too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Highland Bronze are the shyest frogs I've ever had and the only auratus I've kept. Although I have heard others say they can be somewhat bold. I'd be lucky to catch a short glimpse of them once a week. Kind of a shame -- they're so cool looking.


----------



## Jbenedicta (Aug 22, 2016)

I concur with Port Biz. Our highland bronzes are very reclusive. Hard to catch a glimpse of them.


----------



## jam5971 (Apr 27, 2017)

I have 3 microspot. Hardly ever see them. Apart from when I first introduced them the maximum number I've seen at one time is 2 and then only a handful of times. Only normally see 1 and that's few and far between!
Frustrating but hoping with time they get bolder! One can hope.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

My auratus are from usa frog so their lineage may not be 100% but my "green&bronze" are MUCH bolder than my "blue&blacks". I have a calling male green&bronze that usually stays out if i walk up to see him. Sometimes the green and bronze are shy other times they will stay in the open. 50/50

My blue&blacks i only catch glimpses of when i walk into the room. Usually just blue blurs as they run away and hide. The best views i get are the times they freeze before running for shelter. Too bad since they are stunning frogs.

Mine are more active when its warmer. I dont have AC and on hot days they are out more. 

My friend has costa rican green&blacks. His are pretty bold.


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

After 34 years of working with D. auratus, I find that many are shy as sub-adults. As adults the most shy I have worked with are the all black form (western Panama), the blue and black form (i don't know if the "supper blues' are the same race?), brown and whites, Kailua, and camo's. In the wild these races are usually in drier forest and are crepuscular or full nocturnal (nothing like calling black auratus in the middle of the night in a small apartment). The boldest by far that I have work with is adult El Cope's. I was one of two legal imports back in 1991, they are found at high elevation in pristine cloud forest. As you searched for them, they would be in plan site at a ratio of one auratus to three A. zetaki. The zataki seemed to know that I had no permit for them. The auratus would stand there in plan site till you went after them, then they were amazingly quick. I have been recently working with the fantastically attractive Pena Blanca auratus (black and whites), as adults the are out and visible most of the time, as subadults not so much!
In summery, I think the natural history of each race plays out in their exhibit boldness, as well as, their age! I would also guess, that the enclosure set up may also contribute to their visibility! Mine see to like open exhibits (not to many plants) and one good hiding place easly in reached from all points of the enclosure.
As a side note, one of my ten year old female El Cope's escaped two days ago, today she walked up to me while I was listen to NPR!


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

My Hawaiians and super Blue were very shy as subadults, now that they are breeding I see them daily


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

My 3 juvenile terribilis are NEVER hiding. I can always see the 3 of them at all times. When I tip flies into the viv, all of them come hopping over for a feed, even when my hands are right next to them. They're not scared of anything!


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Sparky1888 said:


> My 3 juvenile terribilis are NEVER hiding. I can always see the 3 of them at all times. When I tip flies into the viv, all of them come hopping over for a feed, even when my hands are right next to them. They're not scared of anything!


What does this have to do with the discussion of D. auratus morphs though?


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

The thread is a discussion of boldness in frogs.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Sparky1888 said:


> The thread is a discussion of boldness in frogs.


Thread title:
Auratus boldness

Mistakes are human


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

My Highland Bronze were kind of shy at first, but that only lasted a few months. Out of 5 frogs, I always see at least 3. All of them are usually out where I can see them first thing in the morning and stay very active till around mid-late afternoon. By 5-6pm, the smaller ones have gone back to their hiding spots but the larger ones are still moving around until 7-8 pm.
Their behavior may also be influenced by their environment. My tank is a 90 cube with 2 different levels and dozens of hiding places. The frogs may be much more comfortable knowing they could hide within seconds if necessary.


----------



## TheDartDude (Nov 26, 2016)

Lots of good info Ian, thanks! I think you're right, environment/natural history definitely play a major role and I will definitely be looking into this more. Also I had no idea black auratus were nocturnal- I thought all darts were diurnal.


----------



## TheDartDude (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone else for sharing as well. Great info. The consensus seems to be that Costa Rican & El Cope are the boldest.


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

I can almost always see all three of my Highland Bronze out in the front of the vivarium. Very bold. Also, not afraid of me in the slightest. I can put my hand in there to do maintenance and they do not even flinch.


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

I try to join a conversation in order to become more involved in the hobby and get shot down. Does it really matter that I'm talking about terribilis? Yes the OP mentioned auratus but i thought I'd share my experience with other frogs. This isn't twitter, where every post requires a smart Alec reply. We're all frog lovers.

I was warned that DB was like this. It puts a beginner off contributing.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Simmer down sparky. I think it was a little joke. Yes Terribilis are very bold frogs and fun to watch.
Everybody tries to stay on message but sometimes things get away.
My Columbian yellows are very shy. My Costa Ricans very bold and beautiful.


----------



## thenatureterrarium (May 13, 2017)

I had an adult female highland bronze auratus that would not move from the front of the terrarium. Even when feeding or cleaning the terrarium she still would not move. I figured all highland bronze would be as bold as her but that was not the case. When I got more they would all hide. Some morphs are bolder then others but I think it has a lot to do with the individual frog.


----------



## rpping (Sep 5, 2015)

We have Highland Bronze (approximately 3 years old), Costa Ricans (various ages and lines in 4 vivs) and Pena Blanca (approximately 1 year old). 
Of the 3, the Highland Bronze are the most outgoing/bold. The HB's are out and present all of the time. We have to push them back when we open the doors. 

The Pena Blanca were the most shy, but have been becoming more bold as they have matured. They will run for cover when we open the doors of the viv, but generally re-emerge quickly if they realize that we are feeding them. 

The Costa Ricans are more Kamikaze in nature. They like to climb the viv background, but will, randomly, charge the open doors and launch themselves in a dash for "freedom" (or attempted suicide...fortunately, we have caught them all before they could get away). 

Note: We keep the HB and PB in a rack situated in a higher activity (human activity) zone than the Costa Ricans. That, I believe, plays a role in their comfort levels with us. Since they see us constantly, they seem to be better adjusted to us being in their faces too. 

Also, the HB's...being the oldest, have had more time to adjust which may play a large role in their boldness. They are almost as "obnoxiously bold" (said in a loving way) as our Tincs. This is something we really love about them and our Tincs.


----------



## ChickieLady (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info on the auratus subadults, we have turquoise and bronze and el copes. We don't see either very often, but they are juries/ sub adults and they are in high traffic areas. I really hope they "grow out of it". They are such beautiful frogs, but I feel kind of sheepish when people come in and see what they perceive as an empty viv. Hopefully it is just an age thing.


----------



## samkj (Feb 25, 2020)

Super interesting read, looking at auratus myself.


----------

